# Kawaii Nails



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2011)

I love looking at Kawaii Nails for inspiration. Ever seen their nails?

http://www.facebook.com/kawaiinails

http://www.kawaiinails.com/

Here are a few from their Facebook. These are from the May 2011 album.

















http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=52811226139


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 3, 2011)

Ooh!  I love those pink and black ones! 

So what is Kawaii?  3D nail art?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 3, 2011)

So gorgeous, I LOVE that third set! I'd just be so afraid to do anything! LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 3, 2011)

I really like these nails but they are so chunky, I could never wear them.  I'd end up knocking everything off in an hour.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2011)

Kawaii is Japanese for cute. That's the name of the company - Kawaii Nails, "Cute Nails". They specialize in fake nails that have been "detailed" with various items - nail polish, decals, rhinestones, plastic, etc. I don't like Michelle Phan but a couple of years ago she use to wear their nails all the time and that's how I came across their company.


----------



## Pandaai (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the  ones with the bows on them &lt;3 so adorable.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are sooo cute... but definitely... definitely NOT wearable at work!  my work at least.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh!  Thanks for the info!  Well, I definitely want them... lol  *goes to investigate*

Can you buy the chunky 3D things separately to do these for yourself? 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kawaii is Japanese for cute. That's the name of the company - Kawaii Nails, "Cute Nails". They specialize in fake nails that have been "detailed" with various items - nail polish, decals, rhinestones, plastic, etc. I don't like Michelle Phan but a couple of years ago she use to wear their nails all the time and that's how I came across their company.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

You can buy acrylic molds on ebay for a couple bucks, same with the filmo rods, you can get  like 50 for like 4 bucks.  They also have the half "pearl" things in a wheel with all different sizes as well as the stones  those are both like 2-3 bucks


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet!  And silly me, I never even though of going to eBay.  I was about to buy a pack of rhinestones.  On nailsupplies.us, you can get 1440 rhinestones (120 each of 12 colors) for about $5, but the shipping is around $10, so I didn't buy yet.  I will have to search eBay!  :-D
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can buy acrylic molds on ebay for a couple bucks, same with the filmo rods, you can get  like 50 for like 4 bucks.  They also have the half "pearl" things in a wheel with all different sizes as well as the stones  those are both like 2-3 bucks


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wowza! Those are extravagant!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

So you have to buy the acrylic mold, put colored acrylic in there, and actually MAKE the shape?  Has anyone tried it?  Is it difficult?  Can't I buy them pre-made somewhere? 






***********************

This is what I found:


http://fullmoon07xxx.ocnk.net/product-list/17

I'm guessing the molds are probably cheaper?  Especially because I already have acrylic powder and liquid.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

Those pics are mine, I have 2 molds.  You can use the powder or uv colored gel.  It's really easy.  If you used acrylic you will have to paint them.  You just plop in the acrylic or gel and wait for it to dry.  You can buy them premade on ebay but its a lot more expensive.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha!  Oh, Bonnie!  You've given me a new obsession now!   

Do you have any pictures of the acrylic shapes (beads... whatever they are called) you've made?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

I only have a mold with a bunch of flowers and one with a crosshatch pattern.  I have never taken pics with them.  I did make flowers that I never used.  I'll try to find them and take pics of them.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet!  That would be awesome!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, I found a couple of them.   This was the first time I made them.  If you get these I suggest you scrape off the excess on the back like what you would do with the nail plates.  Also using UV gel provides a much better result.  My cam is sucking atm btw lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

I've seen those bow and star molds on ebay too.   There's like 20 different ones to choose from if not more.


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 7, 2011)

Those are so fun!!! I really like the black and pink ones! I bet you will have a cool one for the 4th of july!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 10, 2011)

Bonnie - I bought 12 acrylic molds and about 20,000 rhinestones on eBay!  Lmao!  I can't believe how cheap the rhinestones were! 

Yall will definitely see my creations once I figure this out!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 10, 2011)

LMAO that oughta last you a while hehe.  I told you they were cheap!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm still waiting in anticipation for my new goods!  I'm so excited!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I bought red, blue, yellow, white, black and glitter acrylic from Sally's two days ago too!  I'm prepared! 

Did I mention that I'm broke now?  lol  No more spending for me for a while!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I didn't know they sold acrylic at sally!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 17, 2011)

I practically have my own nail salon over here!  And I think it'd be awesome to own my own one day!  But I really hate feet....






Here's my collection of acrylics!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  **Just took these a few seconds ago with my phone**





Glitter, White, and one I mixed up (a glittery light pink)





Blue, Yellow, Red, Black.  The big one in the back is clear.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





These are all glitter metallic colors.
Gold, Silver, Pink, and Rose Gold.

Here's some work I did on myself.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This is using the metallic silver and pink... as well as the clear over the nail bed and tip.





And this is just done using the metallic gold and the clear.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this thread kind of died, but I wanted to post my haul!

I bought the molds in a lot on eBay, and the rhinestones came in a separate lot.  Each lot cost about $16.





This picture looks awful.  It's from my phone.  But I've got hearts, bows, music notes, flowers, pearls..etc.





I had 20 rhinestone wheels, but I've organized some into a case.  There were little micro beads that were getting every where!  There's all shapes/colors/sizes here.





I bought this case at Michael's craft store for $10.  It has 30 containers, and a large case to hold all the containers.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  In here I have my micro beads, fimos and rhinestones.  In the very first container, I've got some practice bows from my acrylic molds.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG! Barbie! This is sooo awesome!!!  You have to post more pics! Koodos to you for trying this out!!

These nails are insane!!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 8, 2011)

That is AWESOME.  Being obsessed with this myself, I actually bought acrylic supplies a few months back, all I need to get now are the molds.. I can't wait to try to make these, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 8, 2011)

For those still looking for molds, I found out that BF-Beauties in Hong Kong sells them. I have ordered from them (not the molds though) and they have fantastic prices including shipping prices.

Here are some of the newer sets she has at Kawaii Nails.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 8, 2011)

NICE barbie!  have you tried out the molds yet?  did you already have the acrylics or did you get those on ebay too?


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

O.O I want them ALL!!!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

I am a fan of this.

Thank you for posting this threas, you have just revived my love for kawaii nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 9, 2011)

You're welcome. She does have some fantastic nails, doesn't she?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

AMAZING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 9, 2011)

I've semi-tried the molds (obviously acrylic stinks and it's way too hot to do this outside or open a window). I recently bought clear nails (full sized nails that can be painted and glued on), so I'm going to test out some designs.  I'll probably just kind of copy the Kawaii ones until I get the hang out it myself.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I already had the acrylic powders.  And I bought all over those at Sally Beauty Supply.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NICE barbie!  have you tried out the molds yet?  did you already have the acrylics or did you get those on ebay too?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 11, 2011)

I got these yesterday! I was up till midnight playing with everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to Hawaii on Sunday for vacation and I plan on bringing this lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've semi-tried the molds (obviously acrylic stinks and it's way too hot to do this outside or open a window). I recently bought clear nails (full sized nails that can be painted and glued on), so I'm going to test out some designs.  I'll probably just kind of copy the Kawaii ones until I get the hang out it myself.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I really need to start checking out Sally's nail section.  For some reason I look at everything BUT that


----------



## Rocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Lovin the bling!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love looking at Kawaii Nails for inspiration. Ever seen their nails?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 11, 2011)

Those pink and black nails make me want to cry....because I know I could never do that hahah


----------

